# Hilfe gesucht!! (bewegen von grafischen Objekten)



## baer (20. Nov 2003)

Habe folgendes Problemm:    muss ein Programm (Beleg) schreiben, womit der User graphische Objekte (Kreis, Ellipse, Polygon,Rechteck usw.) max.5 stück in Frame erzeugen und nach belieben Pfad durch den Raum bewegen lassen kann. Geschwindigkeits-, Grösse- und Farbenveränderung sind vom Prof erwünscht. Beispiel dafür ist Flash von Macromedia (wofür die übrigens 10 gebraucht haben) :shock:  
Habe schon vorstellung wie ich die Objecte erzeugen lassen kann, doch wie man die durch den Raum bewegen lässt.... :?

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn einer davon Ahnung hat und mir helfen könnte.
Bedanke mich im Voraus.


----------



## hoon (20. Nov 2003)

Hi baer,

solche selbst vorgegebenen Pfade kann man mit Java3D machen. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal selbst einen sinusartigen Licht-Dimmer geschrieben. Dort hatte ich auch so etwas wie ein Pfad vorgegeben den ich jedoch fuer die Lichthelligkeit benutzt hatte. Bei Dir musste man das also auf die Transformation beziehen, bzw. muesste man eine etwas flexiblere Pfadangabe machen.

Ich muss da aber selbst erst einmal nachschauen. Is schon ne Weile her.

Hast Du schon einmal in die Java3D-Demos reingeschaut? Dort sollte es einige Beispiele zur Animation geben.

Gruss hoon

PS: Werde mir das mit der Animation selber nochmal anschauen. Bin die naechsten 3 Wochen leider etwas unter Stress. Mal sehen, was sich machen laesst


----------



## hoon (21. Nov 2003)

OK, ich habs!  

Du brauchst also die *KBKeyFrame*- und die *KBRotPosScaleSplinePathInterpolator*-Klasse
Da sind alle Sachen bei die Du brauchst.

Aus dem Original heisst es:

_KBRotPosScaleSplinePathInterpolator behavior. This class defines a behavior that varies the rotational, translational, and scale components of its target TransformGroup by using the Kochanek-Bartels cubic spline interpolation to interpolate among a series of key frames (using the value generated by the specified Alpha object). The interpolated position, orientation, and scale are used to generate a transform in the local coordinate system of this interpolator._

Ich hab hier schon ein kleines Beispiel geschrieben, jedoch kann man den Code nicht anbieten. Sieht aus wie Kraut und Rueben. Eine ColorCube bewegt sich auf einer vorgegebenen Bahn, aendert seine Groesse und dreht sich hin und wieder. :shock: Das ganze nennt sich *MyRollercoaster*!  

Wenn Du noch ein bisschen Zeit hast, so werde ich naechste Woche einen extra Beitrag zur Anwendung dieser Klassen absetzen. Ich denke, dass Du nicht der letzte sein wirst, der hier im Forum zu diesem Thema Fragen hat.

Gruss hoon


----------



## hoon (26. Nov 2003)

Das mit dem Beispiel wird nun doch nicht so schnell. Am Montag ist mir meine Festplatte gecrasht. Ob ich Daten verloren habe weiss ich noch nicht. Ich versuche gerade auf meine Linux-Partition wieder Zugriff zu bekommen. Das ist alles ne ganz, ganz grosse Sch... !!! Ich bin total begeistert, bzw. mit der Gesamtsituation vollkommen unzufrieden!

Ab jetzt gibts nur noch RAID-Array's und zusatliche Backup's.

Zum Thema Path-Interpolator kannst Du Dir auch das Beispiel SplineAnim.java von Sun anschauen. Dort steckt die Sache mit der KBRotPosScaleSplinePathInterpolator-Klasse drin. Leider dort etwas verwirrender mit Umschaltung auf linearen Pfad und Swing-Kram und so weiter.

OK, muss jetzt weiter an meiner Festplatte rumschrauben - so eine riesen grosse Sch...


----------

